# Bonjour!



## Phil K (Dec 29, 2008)

Hello all!

Great forum you have with loads of good info and a nice friendly atmosphere!

I don't yet own a TT but I thought I'd sign up and start researching the various options!

My current car is a 55 plate Leon Cupra R and I'm considering selling it to pick up a mk1 225 TT. It would have to be on similar mileage as my LCR but I wouldn't mind if it was a couple of years older as this should help save some money!
I know the motors are strong as the LCR shares an identical engine and tuning potential is good! I love my LCR as it's the perfect combination of speed and practicality - I just get fidgety after having a car longer than a couple of years :lol:

My wife is driving a nice little 1.4 A2 and we've both been amazed at the build quality which is another reason I'd like an Audi... ideally a black or Avus grey with red leather and bose would be perfect! Never understood why the LCR got the Brembos and the TT didn't though? :?

My Leon


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Mike753TT (Jan 2, 2008)

Welcome


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

welcome

yeah the avus and red combo is a good one ;-) 
(check my sig for some sample pics and info of mine)

although avus is a silver though


----------



## Phil K (Dec 29, 2008)

Thanks for the warm welcome chaps!

I test drove a 53 plate avus silver 225 this afternoon and really liked it.. this one had black leather but I think I'd be happy enough with that and I know the wife will prefer it. Just need to look at the numbers now and decide if it's really a viable option/talk myself into it :lol:

Just one question though, were there changes to the TT during MY03 by any chance i.e. can bus (I think thats how it's spelt) body changes i.e. 3 bar grill etc? I know the A2 had changes in during this year so thats why I ask...

Appologies if there's a thread with the info - I've had a look around and not spotted it

EDIT: One more stoopid question - is there a members gallery on here where people can post their pics? Not found one yet...


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

welcome to the forum 8)


----------



## DPG (Dec 7, 2005)

Phil K said:


> Just one question though, were there changes to the TT during MY03 by any chance i.e. can bus (I think thats how it's spelt) body changes i.e. 3 bar grill etc? I know the A2 had changes in during this year so thats why I ask...
> 
> EDIT: One more stoopid question - is there a members gallery on here where people can post their pics? Not found one yet...


Welcome Phil

I think the changes were made in 2002, (3 bar grill, lower suspension, 18" RSTT alloys)

Very good idea on the members gallery, there should be a "you and your car" section.


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Phil K said:


> Thanks for the warm welcome chaps!
> 
> I test drove a 53 plate avus silver 225 this afternoon and really liked it.. this one had black leather but I think I'd be happy enough with that and I know the wife will prefer it. Just need to look at the numbers now and decide if it's really a viable option/talk myself into it :lol:
> 
> ...


Below thread lists the upgrades mate or have a look at the photos of mine :wink:

viewtopic.php?f=2&t=129793


----------

